# Tips for the floundering gigger



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

1) Pay your dues: time on the water will be your most productive investment!
2) Location, location, location: Just like reality, it's all about location. Me, I prefer back water creeks with lots of oyster beds and mud bottoms because that's the summer HOME of the flatties.
3) If you can't spot em then you can't gig em: Most of the time you just need to slow down! You can only move along as fast as your eyes can process the bottom!
4)


----------

